# Pensacola Beach



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

We headed out to Pensacola Beach to do some surf fishing last night and forgot that the Luna event thing started yesterday. Good thing the traffic was not bad at all. We got there about 6:00- 6:30pm. Started with a few cut lines. Then the rod sung. All in all, it wasn't a bad night.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of shark is that? Be careful keeping them that small, only a few species are allowed to be kept that small and most sharks are protected from harvest. Just a friendly warning.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I surely keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Most shark species are protected and the few that you can keep have to be 54 inches at the fork to keep. There are a few species that have no size limit. Best to not keep a fish you cant ID given all of the crazy regs we have these days. An evening fishing can turn expensive real quick.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Emon - where were you at? I was fishing Chickenbone beach last night about the same time.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

beeritself said:


> Emon - where were you at? I was fishing Chickenbone beach last night about the same time.


I think the same place we were at...right before the entrance to Ft. Pickens.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw you guys last night while we were there. You were a few hundred yards to the west of us. That looks like an Atlantic Sharpnose.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sharpnose rarely reach 3', making them eligible for harvest below 54".


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know it sounds odd, but I've found that the small ones like that, if they're a species you can keep, make great ceviche'. We used to do it with dogfish up in Jersey. Equal parts lemon juice, lime juice and gin; some salt and fresh cilantro. Rough chop the meat into small cubes, let it sit in the fridge for about as long as it takes to drink a beer and wash the rods down and have at it. Yum! I let most of ours go though, the dogfish up there are a nuisance species so we eat them all the time.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

If the shark has a lateral line you can not harvest them...


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

All sharks have a lateral line...Here are the regulations regarding sharks in Florida:

http://myfwc.com/media/2075522/saltwater_regulations_chart.pdf


----------

